# ghetto people on lyft and bad ratings



## wizard (Feb 21, 2017)

I have noticed that about 80 percent of lyft riders are just rude ass ghetto people. My Uber rating is a constant 4.8 to 4.9. On Lyft its bouncing around 4.68 to 4.71. I treat everyone the same as far as being polite and helpful whenever i can. But i think these lyft riders just suck. In addition every problem i have had has been with lyft including puke. I never had to toss anyone from my car but the time i had to call the cops was a lyft ride. I think a big part of the problem is lyft accepting pre paid debit cards while uber does not. I been doing a lot of cancelling lately and of course got the warning from lyft. I believe im going to be ending this lyft crap as i do quite well with grub hub and uber.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

wizard said:


> I have noticed that about 80 percent of lyft riders are just rude ass ghetto people. My Uber rating is a constant 4.8 to 4.9. On Lyft its bouncing around 4.68 to 4.71. I treat everyone the same as far as being polite and helpful whenever i can. But i think these lyft riders just suck. In addition every problem i have had has been with lyft including puke. I never had to toss anyone from my car but the time i had to call the cops was a lyft ride. I think a big part of the problem is lyft accepting pre paid debit cards while uber does not. I been doing a lot of cancelling lately and of course got the warning from lyft. I believe im going to be ending this lyft crap as i do quite well with grub hub and uber.


Know your geography and ignore pings from the ghetto, stores, and thug hangouts.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

This is a racist thread.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


No one mentioned race except you.

Classist more fitting?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

wizard said:


> I have noticed that about 80 percent of lyft riders are just rude ass ghetto people. My Uber rating is a constant 4.8 to 4.9. On Lyft its bouncing around 4.68 to 4.71. I treat everyone the same as far as being polite and helpful whenever i can. But i think these lyft riders just suck. In addition every problem i have had has been with lyft including puke. I never had to toss anyone from my car but the time i had to call the cops was a lyft ride. I think a big part of the problem is lyft accepting pre paid debit cards while uber does not. I been doing a lot of cancelling lately and of course got the warning from lyft. I believe im going to be ending this lyft crap as i do quite well with grub hub and uber.


Dara? Is that you??


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> No one mentioned race except you.
> 
> Classist more fitting?


Ghetto is a dog whistle for black neighborhoods. I know the country is now Nazi-run, but I doubt ghetto has moved to mean Jewish neighborhood.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Riders who got deactivated from Uber would switch to Lyft


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


Reported


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberCheese said:


> Ghetto is a dog whistle for black neighborhoods. I know the country is now Nazi-run, but I doubt ghetto has moved to mean Jewish neighborhood.












I didn't personally take his comment to mean only black passengers. Making an assumption like that kinda shows racism on the part of the one making the presumption.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Don’t make small talk in ghetto rides.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> Ghetto is a dog whistle for black neighborhoods. I know the country is now Nazi-run, but I doubt ghetto has moved to mean Jewish neighborhood.


He never said black or Jewish.

Using your own rhetoric as example; now your narrative of a whistle to call a dog can be linked pejoratively to the two types of people (or even three, if you include Nazis) you mentioned in your post.

*Congratulations. 
*
Keep spinning words, 'cause I spin reality.

Tweet, tweet. Now roll over Cheese.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> He never said black or Jewish.
> 
> Using your own rhetoric as example; now your narrative of a whistle to call a dog can be linked pejoratively to the two types of people (or even three, if you include Nazis) you mentioned in your post.
> 
> ...


Not saying something doesn't mean it wasn't intended. Anyone can play that game.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> Not saying something doesn't mean it wasn't intended. Anyone can play that game.


Cheeeeeze.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Cheeeeeze.


My fav character. Some have said I'm just like him.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The poor ratings that I have received from Lyft customers have been because I will not let them eat in the car. Lyft customers like to eat in the Lyft car. My Lyft rating is better than my Uber Taxi or UberX rating: Lyft, 4,92; Uber Taxi, 4,87; UberX, 4,85.

I haul the ghetto and non-ghetto people all the time. They seem to think that I am allright. I do not know what I do differently


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


You must lead a sheltered life, in cities I have lived in, "The Ghetto" is not limited or restricted to certain "Races", you are just trying to get attention. 
It appears that in your mind things are Limited, while many of us are more open minded.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Wait.... nazis? There are German national socialists in America? Where?


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

wizard said:


> I have noticed that about 80 percent of lyft riders are just rude ass ghetto people. My Uber rating is a constant 4.8 to 4.9. On Lyft its bouncing around 4.68 to 4.71. I treat everyone the same as far as being polite and helpful whenever i can. But i think these lyft riders just suck. In addition every problem i have had has been with lyft including puke. I never had to toss anyone from my car but the time i had to call the cops was a lyft ride. I think a big part of the problem is lyft accepting pre paid debit cards while uber does not. I been doing a lot of cancelling lately and of course got the warning from lyft. I believe im going to be ending this lyft crap as i do quite well with grub hub and uber.


With Lyft I try to avoid anything below 4.8. Had a bad experience with a 4.7 before so not really interested in taking them anymore.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


Who said anything about race?

Ghetto is not a race


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Actually, the OP never mentioned a location or neighborhood, but rather, used the term "ghetto" to describe undesirable Lyft pax. I think he meant something like "lowlife" or "scumbag."


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Plenty of ghettos of all races here


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

gofry said:


> Actually, the OP never mentioned a location or neighborhood, but rather, used the term "ghetto" to describe undesirable Lyft pax. I think he meant something like "lowlife" or "scumbag."


But notice you didn't say deplorables. You left out an entire segment of society. Racist


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> But notice you didn't say deplorables. You left out an entire segment of society. Racist


The "deplorables" reference is Hillary Clinton's famous slur of Trump supporters. Nothing to do with race at all.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> Plenty of ghettos of all races here


Couldn't agree more with that statement.
My definition of ghetto has nothing to do with race, but more like run down, crime & drug area.

All races in my opinion also


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

The most popular modern time definition of a "Ghetto" in the *US* developed throughout the postindustrial era and continues to symbolize the demographics of American ghettos is the prevalence of *poverty* and *not* Race.

Ghettos in other countries and regions take on many different definitions.

Who lives in Japanese Ghettos?
Who lives in Russian Ghettos?
Who lives in French Ghettos?
Who lives in Venezuela Ghettos?
Who lives in Mexican Ghettos?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

They don't tip either!

I wonder when Lyft is gonna start taking EBT cards?


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


I'm hispanic and I agree with OP.

Lyft is the 1980s caddy with wire rims of rideshare.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

The old Elvis Presley song "In the Ghetto" was about a white child, or so I've read


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Karen carpenter said:


> The old Elvis Presley song "In the Ghetto" was about a white child, or so I've read
> 
> View attachment 195636


Elvis Presley sang Rock n Roll, which was still black.

If a white rapper, spoke of the ghetto, it would mean whatever Elvis meant.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I honestly don't find Lyft riders to be either "ghetto" (in any sense), or low-rating.

I just find two things about Lyft riders:

There are damn FEW of them in my market.
They cancel a *LOT*.
Those two factors make Lyft much less attractive to me than Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCheese said:


> Ghetto is a dog whistle for black neighborhoods. I know the country is now Nazi-run, but I doubt ghetto has moved to mean Jewish neighborhood.


Ever heard of the Warsaw Ghetto?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> Elvis Presley sang Rock n Roll, which was still black.
> 
> If a white rapper, spoke of the ghetto, it would mean whatever Elvis meant.


????


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ever heard of the Warsaw Ghetto?


I believe that one was Jewish.



Paul Vincent said:


> ????


Elvis stole lyrics from black artists.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberCheese said:


> I believe that one was Jewish.
> 
> Elvis stole lyrics from black artists.


Hey...Elvis WAS black...

At least in his soul...8>)

Rakos


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Elvis was a Gospel singer before he became famous and started singing Rock and Roll which is a derivative of rhythm and blues which was popular in the black culture, however, that fact is not relevant to the actual song. It is just medium he used to get his stories/messages out to others.

And even "In the Ghetto" by Elvis had nothing to do with race but lower economic status families having a tough time making ends meet in the inner city of Chicago and what would happen to a child growing up there with out help from people outside the "ghetto". Which by the way there are poor families of all races that live in the "Ghetto".

In the Ghetto by Elvis Presley

As the snow flies
On a cold and gray Chicago mornin'
A poor little baby child is born
In the ghetto (in the ghetto)
And his mama cries
'Cause if there's one thing that she don't need
It's another hungry mouth to feed
In the ghetto (in the ghetto)
People, don't you understand
The child needs a helping hand
Or he'll grow to be an angry young man some day?
Take a look at you and me
Are we too blind to see
Do we simply turn our heads, and look the other way?
Well, the world turns
And a hungry little boy with a runny nose
Plays in the street as the cold wind blows
In the ghetto (in the ghetto)
And his hunger burns
So he starts to roam the streets at night
And he learns how to steal, and he learns how to fight
In the ghetto (in the ghetto)

... I have picked up rides in the "ghetto/slums/projects/government subsidized housing" in the area I drive and have had no problem with 99% of them of all races. The one I did have a problem with I canceled on. I will pick up in the "ghetto", because some of those are long rides to doctor appts, other parts of town far enough to be profitable, or even taking them to work outside the "ghetto" and to simply help them out.

So Ubercheese. Get over your righteous bigotry and stop associating your white guilt toward others. Using the term "ghetto" made me at least know the OP was talking about the economically challenged neighborhoods that most communities have.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hey...Elvis WAS black...
> 
> At least in his soul...8>)
> 
> ...


His hair color maybe


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCheese said:


> His hair color maybe


He was blond.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> Elvis was a Gospel singer before he became famous and started singing Rock and Roll which is a derivative of rhythm and blues which was popular in the black culture, however, that fact is not relevant to the actual song. It is just medium he used to get his stories/messages out to others.
> 
> And even "In the Ghetto" by Elvis had nothing to do with race but lower economic status families having a tough time making ends meet in the inner city of Chicago and what would happen to a child growing up there with out help from people outside the "ghetto". Which by the way there are poor families of all races that live in the "Ghetto".
> 
> ...


Mississippi men who fled to Chicago at that time were poor whites, I guess. Ghetto child born in Chicago. Man, sit down, be humble



Fuzzyelvis said:


> He was blond.


maybe his pubes. but he generally kept his hair black


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

More FACTS about "In The Ghetto".

Source: http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=469

This song is about poverty, describing a child who can't overcome his surroundings and turns to crime, which leads to his death. It was the first song Elvis recorded with a socially conscious message. He was reluctant to do it for that reason, but knew it would be a hit.
This was written by Mac Davis, who entered the Songwriters Hall Of Fame in 2006. At the ceremony, Davis explained: "It's a simple matter of growing up with a little boy who's father worked with my father. He lived in a part of town that was a dirt-street ghetto. I grew up in Lubbock, Texas, and it was a ghetto in every since of the word, but we didn't use that word back then. I was trying to come up with a song called 'The Vicious Circle,' how a child is born, he has no father, and the same thing happens. The word 'Ghetto' became popular in the late '60s to describe the poor parts of town. A friend of mine, Freddy Weller, who used to play guitar for Paul Revere And The Raiders, showed me lick on the guitar one day. I went home and fiddled around with it, I wrote the song and called him up at 4 in the morning and sang it to him. He knew I'd written a hit with his lick, but that's the way it goes."
At least have some knowledge of which you speak. The song had origins in Lubbock Texas, not Mississippi or anything to do with anyone fleeing the south to Chicago.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> More FACTS about "In The Ghetto".
> 
> Source: http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=469
> 
> ...


The topic at hand is the Elvis song. he said chicago. the song was not racist, but it was a country song about a child born in the Chicago ghetto. Elvis was from Mississippi as are many chicago ghetto residents


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> *the song was not racist*, but it was a country song about a child born in the Chicago ghetto.


Thank you for admitting this. The perception of your earlier premise about the song was the term ghetto used by Elvis Presley was racist, and that was false.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> Thank you for admitting this. The perception of your earlier premise about the song was the term ghetto used by Elvis Presley was racist, and that was false.


Uh, no. The song wasn't racist. How is a statement of fact an admission?



semi-retired said:


> Elvis was a Gospel singer before he became famous and started singing Rock and Roll which is a derivative of rhythm and blues which was popular in the black culture, however, that fact is not relevant to the actual song. It is just medium he used to get his stories/messages out to others.
> 
> And even "In the Ghetto" by Elvis had nothing to do with race but lower economic status families having a tough time making ends meet in the inner city of Chicago and what would happen to a child growing up there with out help from people outside the "ghetto". Which by the way there are poor families of all races that live in the "Ghetto".
> 
> ...





semi-retired said:


> Elvis was a Gospel singer before he became famous and started singing Rock and Roll which is a derivative of rhythm and blues which was popular in the black culture, however, that fact is not relevant to the actual song. It is just medium he used to get his stories/messages out to others.
> 
> And even "In the Ghetto" by Elvis had nothing to do with race but lower economic status families having a tough time making ends meet in the inner city of Chicago and what would happen to a child growing up there with out help from people outside the "ghetto". Which by the way there are poor families of all races that live in the "Ghetto".
> 
> ...


* stop associating your white guilt toward others.*

I'm incapable of white guilt..


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> His hair color maybe


Elvis was born blond and dyed his hair till the day he died...


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Elvis was born blond and died his hair till the day he died...


Fat Elvis with black hair is most familiar. Thin Elvis with brown hair is good too.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

wizard said:


> I have noticed that about 80 percent of lyft riders are just rude ass ghetto people. My Uber rating is a constant 4.8 to 4.9. On Lyft its bouncing around 4.68 to 4.71. I treat everyone the same as far as being polite and helpful whenever i can. But i think these lyft riders just suck. In addition every problem i have had has been with lyft including puke. I never had to toss anyone from my car but the time i had to call the cops was a lyft ride. *I think a big part of the problem is lyft accepting pre paid debit cards while uber does not. *I been doing a lot of cancelling lately and of course got the warning from lyft. I believe im going to be ending this lyft crap as i do quite well with grub hub and uber.


----------



## randrace (Oct 4, 2017)

You guys are misinterpreting wizard 's post. He'll be the first to admit, the "rude ass ghetto (person)" in this yarn is wizard himself. Lyft pax, being from a higher caste, feel uncomfortable spending time with wizard; thus, the lower rating. Lyft pax are not used to the smell of wizard's car, which accounts for the higher rate of puke. Uber pax, on the other hand, feel right at home with wizard's smell and demeanor. He is one of their own.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Ghetto is a dog whistle for black neighborhoods. I know the country is now Nazi-run, but I doubt ghetto has moved to mean Jewish neighborhood.


What does a dog whistle have to do with this post? You are obviously using vocabulary that you hear on those nutty TV stations.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> What does a dog whistle have to do with this post? You are obviously using vocabulary that you hear on those nutty TV stations.


Please no gas lighting in all this cold weather.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> No one mentioned race except you.
> 
> Classist more fitting?


don't have to, this whole thread bleeds racism



gofry said:


> Actually, the OP never mentioned a location or neighborhood, but rather, used the term "ghetto" to describe undesirable Lyft pax. I think he meant something like "lowlife" or "scumbag."


still profiling


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> They don't tip either!
> 
> I wonder when Lyft is gonna start taking EBT cards?


Lyft does take EBT cards in NJ. The logic is that people on welfare need a cost effective way to get to the supermarket or to a job interview or to pick up their kids.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Lyft used to have much better passengers over Uber in Cleveland, now they have the passengers that Uber has banned


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Our 40 member driver group in NJ do not pick up Uber or Lyft passengers in high crime neighborhoods. Our priority is to protect ourselves and our families from harm and we are not willing to accept the risk of driving in high crime neighborhoods for the meager compensation offered by Uber and Lyft. We define those neighborhoods or towns based on murder and violent crime statistics. We choose to call those places "hoods" or "ghettos". Unfortunately, the top ten high crime towns/hoods/ghettos in our state are populated by 80 percent or more African Americans.

Our drivers do not discriminate based on race of passenger when we pick up in low crime neighborhoods. We don't do Uber Pool or Lyftline as that eliminates our control over picking up secondary passengers in high crime towns or driving through them. We believe that our top priority is our personal protection. We are not a social service or a public transportation company.

90 percent of every incident of violence against our drivers over the last five years of driving Uber and Lyft have been committed by groups of young African American women who live in high crime neighborhoods, who have minimal education and who do not work and are unable to behave properly in our cars. We are not being violently attacked and abused by Indian IT engineers, Gay hairdressers, Jewish Doctors, Hispanic Construction Workers or Japanese Sushi chefs. Its a sad commentary on our society. People can cry discrimination or they can own the statistics and experience of actual drivers.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Our 40 member driver group in NJ do not pick up Uber or Lyft passengers in high crime neighborhoods. Our priority is to protect ourselves and our families from harm and we are not willing to accept the risk of driving in high crime neighborhoods for the meager compensation offered by Uber and Lyft. We define those neighborhoods or towns based on murder and violent crime statistics. We choose to call those places "hoods" or "ghettos". Unfortunately, the top ten high crime towns/hoods/ghettos in our state are populated by 80 percent or more African Americans.
> 
> Our drivers do not discriminate based on race of passenger when we pick up in low crime neighborhoods. We don't do Uber Pool or Lyftline as that eliminates our control over picking up secondary passengers in high crime towns or driving through them. We believe that our top priority is our personal protection. We are not a social service or a public transportation company.
> 
> 90 percent of every incident of violence against our drivers over the last five years of driving Uber and Lyft have been committed by groups of young African American women who live in high crime neighborhoods, who have minimal education and who do not work and are unable to behave properly in our cars. We are not being violently attacked and abused by Indian IT engineers, Gay hairdressers, Jewish Doctors, Hispanic Construction Workers or Japanese Sushi chefs. Its a sad commentary on our society. People can cry discrimination or they can own the statistics and experience of actual drivers.


B-but statistics is racist!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I was making dinner and thought I was racist for a second with all the white mushrooms I was adding to my sauce. Then I realized I used black pepper and yellow onions in a red sauce, so I'm pretty well covered. It was a close one though...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> They don't tip either!
> 
> I wonder when Lyft is gonna start taking EBT cards?


LOL!...good one.



Eugene73 said:


> Lyft used to have much better passengers over Uber in Cleveland, now they have the passengers that Uber has banned


What? Wait a minute, Uber actually bans paxs?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> What? Wait a minute, Uber actually bans paxs?


Yes, one that likes to touch drivers!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

...and done. I wasn't lying about making dinner.










It's not Italian, it's racially diverse.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

wizard said:


> I think a big part of the problem is lyft accepting pre paid debit cards while uber does not.


Absolutely and absolutely.



UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


Oy vey. Dude, I'm about as left-wing as you'll find on this board, and "ghetto" isn't _inherently_ racist. The OP may very well have been referring almost exclusively to black people, but "ghetto" can apply to all races in many areas. For instance, there're plenty of ghetto trailer parks in the rural areas around my neck of the woods. The same applied to Los Angeles (my native land). Most of the trailer park people were white and _decidedly_ what one might describe as ghetto.

I think "unclassy" might get the point across better than "ghetto," and many people using that word might be racists and/or referring exclusively to black folks, but you can't automatically make that assumption.



grabby said:


> You must lead a sheltered life, in cities I have lived in, "The Ghetto" is not limited or restricted to certain "Races", you are just trying to get attention.


Bingo. See my comment about trailer parks above.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

bmedle said:


> Bingo. See my comment about trailer parks above.


All but one trailer park in town here is ghetto and white. The last one is in the nicest richest suburb in town and I didn't even realize I was in a trailer park for awhile.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

When I think about this matter, one could conclude that Uber/Lyft are the "Ghetto" of transportation services in some countries /shrug


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> Riders who got deactivated from Uber would switch to Lyft


Correct . They are called " Uber rejects " .


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

bmedle said:


> For instance, there're plenty of ghetto trailer parks...


Right. I said "plenty," not "all."


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Ghetto is a dog whistle for black neighborhoods. I know the country is now Nazi-run, but I doubt ghetto has moved to mean Jewish neighborhood.


Just admit what you and everyone but me is thinking................" black areas or neighborhoods ".



moJohoJo said:


> Just admit what you and everyone but me is thinking................" black areas or neighborhoods ".





moJohoJo said:


> Just admit what you and everyone but me is thinking................" black areas or neighborhoods ".


I don't think all ghettos are black areas or neighborhoods . There are trashy neighborhoods everywhere ,


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

bmedle said:


> Absolutely and absolutely.
> 
> Oy vey. Dude, I'm about as left-wing as you'll find on this board, and "ghetto" isn't _inherently_ racist. The OP may very well have been referring almost exclusively to black people, but "ghetto" can apply to all races in many areas. For instance, there're plenty of ghetto trailer parks in the rural areas around my neck of the woods. The same applied to Los Angeles (my native land). Most of the trailer park people were white and _decidedly_ what one might describe as ghetto.
> 
> ...


No.
In the USA:
Poor black neighborhood = ghetto. Houses, apartments, commercial buildings, all.
Poor white neighborhood = trailer park. No trailer need be present. It's symbolic.
Poor Hispanic neighborhood = El Barrio. Does not matter where.
Poor Asian Neoghborhood = Non-Existent. Asians don't try so hard to assimilate, so they have more money.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> No.
> In the USA:
> Poor black neighborhood = ghetto. Houses, apartments, commercial buildings, all.
> Poor white neighborhood = trailer park. No trailer need be present. It's symbolic.
> ...


*You are one racist individual. Just My opinion mind you, I could be wrong. You could be a very upstanding young individual who believes everyone is equal regardless of their social status, skin color or gender and are just poking the monkeys to stir up the banana sauce.*

Please provide a reference for your diatribe here. Even if the source is the Urban Dictionary.

Awe to heck with it, I'll do the quick search for you:

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ghetto

1
ghetto
1. (n.) an impoverished, neglected, or otherwise disadvantaged residential area of a city, usually troubled by a disproportionately large amount of crime 
2. (adj.) urban; of or relating to (inner) city life 
3. (adj.) poor; of or relating to the poor life 
4. (adj.) jury-rigged, improvised, or home-made (usually with extremely cheap or sub-standard components), yet still deserving of an odd sense of respect from ghetto dwellers and non-ghetto dwellers alike

3
ghetto
When someone is to be described as "ghetto" - it is used to describe that persons STATE OF MIND. "Ghetto" can be both a noun and an adjective. So, in this case, it is used as an adjective where white and Asian people can be just as "ghetto" as black people. Normally, this results from the poor living and upbringing conditions. "Ghetto" is a derogatory term used towards individuals who lack the standards of manners and ethics.

For some reason, "ghetto" is normally directed towards black individuals. However, it is believed and has been proven that other individuals of a different color can and have acted just as poorly.

"Ghetto" is NOT black or being black. "Ghetto" is how an individual looks at the world and acts accordingly to the "ghetto" belief. "Ghetto" is how one presents themselves in how they dress, act, and speak that acquires itself from the poor conditionings of a "ghetto" (ref. ghetto-.noun) up-bringing.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Isn’t the word ghetto more a pop culture word now


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> You could be a very upstanding young individual who believes everyone is equal regardless of their social status, skin color or gender and are just poking the monkeys to stir up the banana sauce.


I'm not so sure about that. Did you see the comment regarding Asians not being as inclined to assimilate, so they, therefore, have more money?



UberCheese said:


> Poor Asian Neoghborhood = Non-Existent. Asians don't try so hard to assimilate, so they have more money.


What? Are you seriously advancing the contention that there are no poor Asian neighborhoods? You really need to get out more.

Personally, I think you're trolling. Nobody who cares about equality and equal rights would talk like this. It's like you're playing some liberal caricature for the Fox "News" audience.

What an embarrassing post.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

bmedle said:


> I'm not so sure about that. Did you see the comment regarding Asians not being as inclined to assimilate, so they, therefore, have more money?
> 
> What? Are you seriously advancing the contention that there are no poor Asian neighborhoods? You really need to get out more.
> 
> ...


Name a poor Asian Neighborhood


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> With Lyft I try to avoid anything below 4.8. Had a bad experience with a 4.7 before so not really interested in taking them anymore.


Agreed. I generally find Lyft pax to be much more pleasant than Uber pax. But I've found the cutoff for pleasantness seems to be 4.8.

With Uber, I will pick up a sub 4.7 depending on the surge and time of day, but never below a 4.6.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> All but one trailer park in town here is ghetto and white. The last one is in the nicest richest suburb in town and I didn't even realize I was in a trailer park for awhile.


ha, a trailer park is the nicest suburb in town? That Town is GHETTO!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Ever heard of the Warsaw Ghetto?


I believe they were mostly talking about the way the word is used in American culture. In some countries Jews were ghettoized just like black communities have traditionally been here. I don't think they were talking about European ghettos.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Gentrification is taking place in my market, so only households now can identify with ghetto culture. However,* the gutter life *is usually norm for Lyft ridership.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Name a poor Asian Neighborhood


Sure. Little Cambodia in Long Beach, California. Or Chinatown in LA. Or Little Saigon in San Francisco, which is classified as being in the Tenderloin district--one of the roughest neighborhoods in the city. And I can certainly keep going, but I'm not going to write a sociology thesis.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Ghetto is a dog whistle for black neighborhoods. I know the country is now Nazi-run, but I doubt ghetto has moved to mean Jewish neighborhood.


Lol


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

rex jones said:


> ha, a trailer park is the nicest suburb in town? That Town is GHETTO!


Were talking town sized suburb here, and a very large one at that. A few areas on the fringe bordering the main city aren't quite as nice as if you head deeper in. Just looked it up it's technically only the 4th richest suburb in the state, probably because of these fringes.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

It's perfectly natural to be prejudiced. Some of the stereotypes are based on actual observations within a certain culture.

That being said, you know they used to kill all the smart ones & breed the strongest. Do that a dozen generations + flat out 200+ years of racist policy = you get the ghettos of today.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


Thread? Dont you mean world?

In other news, I always know where the ghettos are lol. It will be dark red at 11am


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Lol
> 
> View attachment 196208


I've picked up more single mom's with mixed kids on Lyft. Just saying....

I just dropped off a trashy white guy that works in an Irish Pub.

He was pissing and moaning about paying prime-time rate last night from his job. He said, that he would of walked if he knew it was gonna be thirty dollars. I had nothing to do with it, but took the brunt of his anger plus 1-star rating.

Of course, I gave him 1-star and wrote him up


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Our 40 member driver group in NJ do not pick up Uber or Lyft passengers in high crime neighborhoods. Our priority is to protect ourselves and our families from harm and we are not willing to accept the risk of driving in high crime neighborhoods for the meager compensation offered by Uber and Lyft. We define those neighborhoods or towns based on murder and violent crime statistics. We choose to call those places "hoods" or "ghettos". Unfortunately, the top ten high crime towns/hoods/ghettos in our state are populated by 80 percent or more African Americans.
> 
> Our drivers do not discriminate based on race of passenger when we pick up in low crime neighborhoods. We don't do Uber Pool or Lyftline as that eliminates our control over picking up secondary passengers in high crime towns or driving through them. We believe that our top priority is our personal protection. We are not a social service or a public transportation company.
> 
> 90 percent of every incident of violence against our drivers over the last five years of driving Uber and Lyft have been committed by groups of young African American women who live in high crime neighborhoods, who have minimal education and who do not work and are unable to behave properly in our cars. We are not being violently attacked and abused by Indian IT engineers, Gay hairdressers, Jewish Doctors, Hispanic Construction Workers or Japanese Sushi chefs. Its a sad commentary on our society. People can cry discrimination or they can own the statistics and experience of actual drivers.


I like how everyone ignores this guys post. It's quite relevant.



dirtylee said:


> That being said, you know they used to kill all the smart ones & breed the strongest. Do that a dozen generations + flat out 200+ years of racist policy = you get the ghettos of today.


It's not rocket science. It's selective breeding.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> I like how everyone ignores this guys post. It's quite relevant.


Except for those that LIKED the post, correct?


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

grabby said:


> Except for those that LIKED the post, correct?


Lol of course. I'm just not seeing acknowledgement from the agitators.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> I like how everyone ignores this guys post. It's quite relevant.
> 
> I don't see anyone ignoring our posts, a lot of people actually like them and respond with their own thoughts.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Come on folks.... the term "ghetto" in the Urban Dictionary does NOT refer to specific race. A ghetto is defined as a "recessed " "poor" with a "disportionately large amount of crime ". 

A ghetto can be populated by any race. The fact that many of our nation's ghettos are populated by minorities is irrelevant to the subject the subject of this thread. 

A smart driver will avoid ghettos and should for obvious reasons. Safety is on the top of the list. Especially pools/Lyft lines as you may subject quality riders to ghetto riders. 

Fortunately, Denver eliminated most of our ghettos thru gentrification. The few that are left are well east or North of the beaten path and are actually not too bad. 

It is my understanding that the ghetto areas are services by Lyft and taxis.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

bmedle said:


> Sure. Little Cambodia in Long Beach, California. Or Chinatown in LA. Or Little Saigon in San Francisco, which is classified as being in the Tenderloin district--one of the roughest neighborhoods in the city. And I can certainly keep going, but I'm not going to write a sociology thesis.


I've been to those places. They're not Beverly Hills, but they're not ghetto either.


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

wizard said:


> I have noticed that about 80 percent of lyft riders are just rude ass ghetto people. My Uber rating is a constant 4.8 to 4.9. On Lyft its bouncing around 4.68 to 4.71. I treat everyone the same as far as being polite and helpful whenever i can. But i think these lyft riders just suck. In addition every problem i have had has been with lyft including puke. I never had to toss anyone from my car but the time i had to call the cops was a lyft ride. I think a big part of the problem is lyft accepting pre paid debit cards while uber does not. I been doing a lot of cancelling lately and of course got the warning from lyft. I believe im going to be ending this lyft crap as i do quite well with grub hub and uber.


You get bad rating because you don't help load and unload the 12 huge bags full of dirty laundry for $4.25 ride to the laundromat.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm thinking about leaving the app turned off, because I'm getting fed up with 40% of my Lyft riders!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Come on folks.... the term "ghetto" in the Urban Dictionary does NOT refer to specific race. A ghetto is defined as a "recessed " "poor" with a "disportionately large amount of crime ".
> 
> A ghetto can be populated by any race. The fact that many of our nation's ghettos are populated by minorities is irrelevant to the subject the subject of this thread.
> 
> ...


It actually says a lot about the person who assumes that ghetto refers to a particular race,

More so then the person who used ghetto to begin with.

Kind of like how when my younger sister was born we substituted f**k for duck. So duck this or duck that.



bmedle said:


> Sure. Little Cambodia in Long Beach, California. Or Chinatown in LA. Or Little Saigon in San Francisco, which is classified as being in the Tenderloin district--one of the roughest neighborhoods in the city. And I can certainly keep going, but I'm not going to write a sociology thesis.


Actually walk by TL frequently, no biggie. Those people won't bug you if you don't bug them. And if they talk to you you just carry on. They don't chase.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


lets see, get shot or be called a racist... you pick pc brah


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

And the colored girls go,
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
Doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo doo


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> lets see, get shot or be called a racist... you pick pc brah


Brah? You're republican.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Brah? You're republican.


brah, you like cookies and milk


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

IMO Lyft tends to be cheaper and also appeals more to the younger and/or more liberal crowd.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> brah, you like cookies and milk


Nope, lactose, whey, and casein intolerant


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

UberCheese said:


> Name a poor Asian Neighborhood


Linda Vista, San Diego, California.
Poor. Gangs. Asians. Crime.



wizard said:


> I have noticed that about 80 percent of lyft riders are just rude ass ghetto people. My Uber rating is a constant 4.8 to 4.9. On Lyft its bouncing around 4.68 to 4.71. I treat everyone the same as far as being polite and helpful whenever i can. But i think these lyft riders just suck. In addition every problem i have had has been with lyft including puke. I never had to toss anyone from my car but the time i had to call the cops was a lyft ride. I think a big part of the problem is lyft accepting pre paid debit cards while uber does not. I been doing a lot of cancelling lately and of course got the warning from lyft. I believe im going to be ending this lyft crap as i do quite well with grub hub and uber.


Yep, Lyft makes it too easy to complain.
Garbage riff-raff. I'm at 4.7 or 4.6 because of them. 4.8 on Uber. Ghetto trash = complainers / attitude. They WILL wait longer for their ride request to be accepted. Fact.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Talcire said:


> Linda Vista, San Diego, California.
> Poor. Gangs. Asians. Crime.


http://www.areavibes.com/san+diego-ca/linda+vista/crime/

Lower than the national and California.

Besides, what crime would they really do? Get a B+ in high school math? Hack into an xBox and make new games?
Asians are much smarter and productive than the rest of America.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It’s not just lyft passengers, lyft phone support is ghettto as well. Half of them are impolite, loud , and don’t ever agree on anything. It’s like we are the ones to address their issues.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Asians are much smarter and productive than the rest of America.


If you really wanted to show us how intelligent your Asian ancestors were, you might want to learn how to spell "Wa*shing*ton, DC" in your location, just sayin' and tryin' to help ya out, it's not "Washongton, DC".

And just out of curiousity... what specific skin tone or skeletal structure such as facial features is it that makes these Asians so superior to all the other races?

Is it the Japanese Asians (Are Japanese really Asian since they live on islands), Korean Asians, Indian Asians, Pakistani Asians, Vietnamese Asians, Russian Asians, Mongolian Asians etc that are uber smart... Or is it ALL Asians?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> http://www.areavibes.com/san+diego-ca/linda+vista/crime/
> 
> Lower than the national and California.
> 
> ...


Wrong, Asians are good copycats!


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> If you really wanted to show us how intelligent your Asian ancestors were, you might want to learn how to spell "Wa*shing*ton, DC" in your location, just sayin' and tryin' to help ya out, it's not "Washongton, DC".
> 
> And just out of curiousity... what specific skin tone or skeletal structure such as facial features is it that makes these Asians so superior to all the other races?
> 
> ...


Genetically, all east Asians are apparently superior. Indians, Burmese, Nepalis, etc are nice people and very smart too but at the European/African levels.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


*Third Post, very early in discussion, comes out calling others racists.*



UberCheese said:


> Genetically, all east Asians are apparently superior. Indians, Burmese, Nepalis, etc are nice people and very smart too but at the European/African levels.


*Apparently, you are the RACIST on this thread.*


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

semi-retired said:


> If you really wanted to show us how intelligent your Asian ancestors were, you might want to learn how to spell "Wa*shing*ton, DC" in your location, just sayin' and tryin' to help ya out, it's not "Washongton, DC".
> 
> And just out of curiousity... what specific skin tone or skeletal structure such as facial features is it that makes these Asians so superior to all the other races?
> 
> ...


This post was the atom bomb of all posts.... Shame that sometimes you have to drop it on some people twice before they get the idea


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *Third Post, very early in discussion, comes out calling others racists.*
> 
> *Apparently, you are the RACIST on this thread.*


What I am not!! You're racist with putting up that mean spirited picture.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> You're racist with putting up that mean spirited picture.


How is it racist? It's obviously making fun of a caucasian feline.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Been watching this thread all week now, it seems to me the only racist here is UberCheese.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

grabby said:


> Been watching this thread all week now, it seems to me the only racist here is UberCheese.


Don't forget about me...I hate everyone equally though


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

grabby said:


> Been watching this thread all week now, it seems to me the only racist here is UberCheese.


I'm not racist. I just like keeping convo interesting. All people are equal in worth and value. All people are due dignity and good treatment. This is whether rich, poor, dumb, smart, fat, thin, old, young, gay, straight, attractive, ugly, etc. All warrant positive treatment.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> I'm not racist. I just like keeping convo interesting. All people are equal in worth and value. All people are due dignity and good treatment. This is whether rich, poor, dumb, smart, fat, thin, old, young, gay, straight, attractive, ugly, etc. All warrant positive treatment.


I agree they are equally worthless


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


Your a racist .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Your a racist .


No you are racist against racism


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

This is a racist thread.[/QUOTE]
IF A RACIST DOESN'T LIKE THE FACTS THEN THEY'LL RETALIATE BY CALLING YOU A RACIST MAKING YOU THE BIGGEST RACIST OF ALL >

Ghetto is not a race . YOU ARE A RACIST



UberCheese said:


> What I am not!! You're racist with putting up that mean spirited picture.


Yep, he's a racist !!

THIS MAKES YOU A RACIST !!!

IF A RACIST DOESN'T LIKE THE FACTS THEN THEY'LL RETALIATE BY CALLING YOU A RACIST MAKING YOU THE BIGGEST RACIST OF ALL >

Yep, he's a racist !!


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

i find all of this disturbing. Saying that ghetto rides are troublesome, then refusing to admit it’s racist.

All people deserve respect and equal treatment.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Koolbreze said:


> don't have to, this whole thread bleeds racism
> 
> still profiling


No it's slang. Like saying _"I hate that guy, he is so ghetto"_, again, meaning bad behavior, acting stupidly, socially unacceptable, etc. There are plenty of white, Hispanic and Asian people that can be described as "ghetto."


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

My last word on this topic...


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

How is it racist? It's obviously making fun of a caucasian feline.THAT'S RACIST .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> How is it racist? It's obviously making fun of a caucasian feline.THAT'S RACIST .


It's just so so racist


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

There are plenty of white, Hispanic and Asian people that can be described as "ghetto. OK, then.....name one white ghetto, hispanic or asian ghetto .

i find all of this disturbing. Saying that ghetto rides are troublesome, then refusing to admit it’s racist.

All people deserve respect and equal treatment. YOUR A RACIST !


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> There are plenty of white, Hispanic and Asian people that can be described as "ghetto. OK, then.....name one white ghetto, hispanic or asian ghetto .
> 
> i find all of this disturbing. Saying that ghetto rides are troublesome, then refusing to admit it's racist.
> 
> All people deserve respect and equal treatment. YOUR A RACIST !


So you're saying that people of minorities tend to live in bad neighborhoods... That's so racist


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

How is it racist? It's obviously making fun of a caucasian feline. THAT'S A RACIST COMMENT /


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> How is it racist? It's obviously making fun of a caucasian feline. THAT'S A RACIST COMMENT /


It's just racist... How is this hard to understand


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> *It's just racist*... How is this hard to understand


That will make a good profile name.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

This is a racist thread. ANYONE CALLING THIS A RACIST IS A RACIST . RACIST IS A WORD THAT A RACE WILL USE TO COVER UP THE FACTS


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> This is a racist thread. ANYONE CALLING THIS A RACIST IS A RACIST . RACIST IS A WORD THAT A RACE WILL USE TO COVER UP THE FACTS


Did you take your pills this morning? or maybe took the one marked LSD? I know how "You People" get when you are off your drugs


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

grabby said:


> Did you take your pills this morning? or maybe took the one marked LSD? I know how "You People" get when you are off your drugs


White pills ? YOUR A RACIST .


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> White pills ? YOUR A RACIST .


I did in fact Race motorcycles when I was young and foolish, is that what you mean? and how did you know I use to Race?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

grabby said:


> Did you take your pills this morning? or maybe took the one marked LSD? I know how "You People" get when you are off your drugs


Another racist


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Another racist


Wait, so calling out a Druggie or Hippie is now racist? WOW! thanks for the education! 
What race are Druggies and Hippies? or what do YOU call people who take drugs?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

grabby said:


> Wait, so calling out a Druggie or Hippie is now racist? WOW! thanks for the education!
> What race are Druggies and Hippies? or what do YOU call people who take drugs?


Racist of course


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

UberCheese said:


> Ghetto is a dog whistle for black neighborhoods. I know the country is now Nazi-run, but I doubt ghetto has moved to mean Jewish neighborhood.


Could be Jewish, ...look up the definition on google. Sometimes Liberals have trouble reading and processing information though so i see the handicap. Everyone is a victim boo whooo, someone's feelingssss are always getting hurt. Get over it



grabby said:


> Wait, so calling out a Druggie or Hippie is now racist? WOW! thanks for the education!
> What race are Druggies and Hippies? or what do YOU call people who take drugs?


Libtarded is the problem



wizard said:


> I have noticed that about 80 percent of lyft riders are just rude ass ghetto people. My Uber rating is a constant 4.8 to 4.9. On Lyft its bouncing around 4.68 to 4.71. I treat everyone the same as far as being polite and helpful whenever i can. But i think these lyft riders just suck. In addition every problem i have had has been with lyft including puke. I never had to toss anyone from my car but the time i had to call the cops was a lyft ride. I think a big part of the problem is lyft accepting pre paid debit cards while uber does not. I been doing a lot of cancelling lately and of course got the warning from lyft. I believe im going to be ending this lyft crap as i do quite well with grub hub and uber.


They totally suck ass thats why I stay off the platform as much as possible! Im so nice to Lyft customers and my rating drops every single day. Uber it is rock solid and steady.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

gofry said:


> Actually, the OP never mentioned a location or neighborhood, but rather, used the term "ghetto" to describe undesirable Lyft pax. I think he meant something like "lowlife" or "scumbag."


Hood rats.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> Could be Jewish, ...look up the definition on google. Sometimes Liberals have trouble reading and processing information though so i see the handicap. Everyone is a victim boo whooo, someone's feelingssss are always getting hurt. Get over it
> 
> Libtarded is the problem
> 
> They totally suck ass thats why I stay off the platform as much as possible! Im so nice to Lyft customers and my rating drops every single day. Uber it is rock solid and steady.


Three star each of these a-holes. They think it should be free and with the UPFRONT PRICING we don't know how much Lyft is ripping them for. Lyft drivers are the whipping boy for all shit customers we haul. I propose that they test the driverless cars in all the shit markets, if a few die who cares.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> White pills ? YOUR A RACIST .


I think REALITY is the proper R word.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

moJohoJo said:


> There are plenty of white, Hispanic and Asian people that can be described as "ghetto. OK, then.....name one white ghetto, hispanic or asian ghetto .
> 
> i find all of this disturbing. Saying that ghetto rides are troublesome, then refusing to admit it's racist.
> 
> All people deserve respect and equal treatment. YOUR A RACIST !


It's hard to take someone who can't spell seriously.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> This is a racist thread. ANYONE CALLING THIS A RACIST IS A RACIST . RACIST IS A WORD THAT A RACE WILL USE TO COVER UP THE FACTS


Well, let's ask Native Americans. Oh, I forgot. They were not-racistly killed.

Let's ask an African American. Oh, I forgot. Too many are currently being murdered by not-racist cops.

Let's ask a Hispanic. Oh, I forgot. They're being not-profiled as aliens and not-racistly deported.


----------



## hack-sal (Oct 4, 2017)

I swear anytime I pick up in the getto, my ratings take a hit. I have no problems with avoiding certain riders.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberCheese said:


> I believe that one was Jewish.
> 
> Elvis stole lyrics from black artists.


Elvis didn't write the lyrics.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

hack-sal said:


> I swear anytime I pick up in the getto, my ratings take a hit. I have no problems with avoiding certain riders.


the real question is: why you picking up in the hood


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> This is a racist thread.


Your a racist if you won't admit the truth . Facts are not racist .


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Your a racist if you won't admit the truth . Facts are not racist .


you know who was racist... ?!?!? Hitler!!! and not no water down 2018 hitler.. the real 1930's hitler


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

American racism has always come with a smile of denial. It's not watered down.



mark_mark said:


> you know who was racist... ?!?!? Hitler!!! and not no water down 2018 hitler.. the real 1930's hitler


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> American racism has always come with a smile of denial. It's not watered down.


european racism comes race elimination


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

You know where bigotry and racism starts? Many times from actual experience and first person observations. When a person witnesses or experiences bad situations with a type of ethnic group, it's hard for the human brain not to be effected by it. If you've been mugged, robbed, sexually harassed, insulted, sneered at or simply mistreated by an ethnic group over a period of time a person is going to be systematically psychologically affected by it. Add to that reality crime shows which predominantly depict the same racial group by and large committing crimes, what do you think is going to happen to the kid/adult who watches these shows? What about watching the news? Certain minority groups are less than 10 percent of the population yet are consistently in the public eye for committing crimes. What about what's happening in Chicago? Do you think that the fact that the murder rate between one ethnic groups is not being looked at by others and affecting there thinking towards that ethnic group? Why are people afraid of pit bulls and not necessarily other dogs? Because that breed is constantly in the news as having attacked an innocent person. Are all pit bulls like that? No. Probably not even a small percentage. But people are still scared of them WAY more than any other breed. Let the flaming begin.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

That's American racism as well:
Mass incarceration - no reproduction while genders are separated.

Murder by police - dead people don't walk among us nor do they reproduce

Outrageously low pay/high unemployment - reproduction tends to be lower when there's less money.

outright neutering and eugenics - north Carolina was the last state to stop neutering black people in 1974.

Murder by other citizens - non blacks appear to have the right to walk up to any black, commit murder for any reason. If there is a trial, there won't be a conviction without massive protesting. Trials are unlikely as well.

Poisoning of water lines and foods - Flint is not new nor is it unique. Water companies routinely provided silver to rust colored water to black urban dwellers. "Gentrification " is the only reason it's being worked on now.

Death, illness, neutering, and persecution creates mass elimination. But it's somewhat in the background and allows for the smile of denial.

no one is at fault. even explicit bias is now referred to as implicit.


mark_mark said:


> european racism comes race elimination


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey that's a problem too. People in dire situations make excuses. I bet you think the Earth is flat too right?


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Science has proven the earth is a sphere



kdyrpr said:


> Hey that's a problem too. People in dire situations make excuses. I bet you think the Earth is flat too right?


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> I like how everyone ignores this guys post. It's quite relevant.
> 
> It's not rocket science. It's selective breeding.


Of course you did not bother to check my stats on UP or see how many people like, dislike, respond and comment back on my posts. That's what is quite relevant !


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Driver2448 said:


> With Lyft I try to avoid anything below 4.8. Had a bad experience with a 4.7 before so not really interested in taking them anymore.


i hope your rating falls unfairly. Then you will get a taste of your own foul medicine.

Personally, I would take a Lyft 4.6 over an Uber 10


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> That's American racism as well:
> Mass incarceration - no reproduction while genders are separated.
> 
> Murder by police - dead people don't walk among us nor do they reproduce
> ...


I grew up in flint... I'm white and it has nothing you do with race


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

if no blacks lived there, it'd be crystal clear water



Juggalo9er said:


> I grew up in flint... I'm white and it has nothing you do with race


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberCheese said:


> if no blacks lived there, it'd be crystal clear water


8>O 8>O 8>O 8>O 8>O 8>O


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> if no blacks lived there, it'd be crystal clear water


-1 point for playing the race card
I digress, the problem with flint is much much deeper than race... spoiler (african Americans can be just as racist as whites).


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Its a dog whistle for my snowflake feeling are hurt, and you should think like or I label you a racist!


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Bigotry and prejudice lives in all. Unfortunately for your theory, being racist isn't possible for blacks in the USA.

As for the race card, race gets played on non whites in every aspect of life, so it will be mentioned quite often. Requesting quiet on the matter implies complicity on your part -- if you are white and don't like the so called race card, you are probably racist.



Juggalo9er said:


> -1 point for playing the race card
> I digress, the problem with flint is much much deeper than race... spoiler (african Americans can be just as racist as whites).


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Of course you did not bother to check my stats on UP or see how many people like, dislike, respond and comment back on my posts. That's what is quite relevant !


You do know God knows how long ago I posted that quote I meant to respond with that to someone else entirely in a completely different thread.

Based on your level of butt hurt from your response. You really sound like a ****.


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

Expiditer77 said:


> Wait.... nazis? There are German national socialists in America? Where?


If you don't think like him; he probably means you too. Apparently 'people running the country' are.


----------



## WholesomeUber (Jun 15, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> You know where bigotry and racism starts? Many times from actual experience and first person observations. When a person witnesses or experiences bad situations with a type of ethnic group, it's hard for the human brain not to be effected by it. If you've been mugged, robbed, sexually harassed, insulted, sneered at or simply mistreated by an ethnic group over a period of time a person is going to be systematically psychologically affected by it. Add to that reality crime shows which predominantly depict the same racial group by and large committing crimes, what do you think is going to happen to the kid/adult who watches these shows? What about watching the news? Certain minority groups are less than 10 percent of the population yet are consistently in the public eye for committing crimes. What about what's happening in Chicago? Do you think that the fact that the murder rate between one ethnic groups is not being looked at by others and affecting there thinking towards that ethnic group? Why are people afraid of pit bulls and not necessarily other dogs? Because that breed is constantly in the news as having attacked an innocent person. Are all pit bulls like that? No. Probably not even a small percentage. But people are still scared of them WAY more than any other breed. Let the flaming begin.


It just occurred to me your handle is KIDDIE RAPER....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

WholesomeUber said:


> It just occurred to me your handle is KIDDIE RAPER....


I cri eberytyme


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kid Y Rapper...???


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Ghetto people take Uber as well. Lyft does not have the corner of the market on trashy riders.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Ghetto people take Uber as well. Lyft does not have the corner of the market on trashy riders.


I would have to disagree.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I would have to disagree.


Is it really that bad? I have never driven Lyft. But Uber still gets the ghetto trash. The only thing with Uber is that there are ways to avoid most the bad folks if you know how.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

I look at asscrack... it’s universal, if I see asscrack, it’s going to be gettho


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Is it really that bad? I have never driven Lyft. But Uber still gets the ghetto trash. The only thing with Uber is that there are ways to avoid most the bad folks if you know how.


I don't get the last part. Lyft actually shows you the person's name, photo (if available), and address prior to accepting the ping. Uber gives you none of these. Lyft also will not match you with a rider again if you rate them 3* or below. So I would say Lyft makes it easier overall to avoid bad riders.

Anyway my views on this change over time it seems. Overall I don't have much problems with Lyft riders -- even in the sections most here would call "ghetto". The problem is there are a few who seem willing to downrate me for iffy reasons. The only solace I take from that is AFAIK if they rate me 3* or below I will never get them again. And that is just great for me.

I've not used it in the past but recently I am starting to use the 3* or below rating thing on Lyft where they let us rate passengers later. I go back at the end of the day and look at my rides. If it is short with no tip and I decide I'd rather not get them in the future (for instance because they ride at a time when I can often get much better longer rides) I give them a 3* so I don't get them again. It's great to have that power. Uber should give us that too.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Lyft also will not match you with a rider again if you rate them 3* or below.


Don't kid yourself. Lyft will readily match you again, unfortunately.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Don't kid yourself. Lyft will readily match you again, unfortunately.


Hmmm. I'll definitely watch out for that. I just 3*'d a pax the other day because the early morning trip seemed like a drug deal and I don't want to deal with that for $4.50. If they come up again as a ping I'll definitely remember it.


----------

